# Entrada auxiliar para dvd



## nestor_paul (Dic 24, 2007)

hola saludos a todos los amigos que siguen esta  brillante carrera de electronica solo queria saber del como puedo incorporar a mi equipo de sonido una entrada auxiliar para asi poder conectar la entrada de mi dvd pues mi equipo no tiene entrada auxiliar porq es un poco antiguo pero suena bien y bueno solo tiene entrada para el tornamesa pero cuando conecto el dvd sale de mala calidad de sonido espero q me puedan ayudar y aconsejar en que puedo hacer y me den las pautas necesarias espero q me respondan saludos y feliz navidad y año nuevo


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

nestor_paul dijo:
			
		

> hola saludos a todos los amigos que siguen esta  brillante carrera de electronica solo queria saber del como puedo incorporar a mi equipo de sonido una entrada auxiliar para asi poder conectar la entrada de mi dvd pues mi equipo no tiene entrada auxiliar porq es un poco antiguo pero suena bien y bueno solo tiene entrada para el tornamesa pero cuando conecto el dvd sale de mala calidad de sonido espero q me puedan ayudar y aconsejar en que puedo hacer y me den las pautas necesarias espero q me respondan saludos y feliz navidad y año nuevo



Si suena bien, es viejo, y te gusta, te recomiendo, no lo toques... por ahí te conviene hacer un amplificador aparte, y conectarlo junto a los parlantes..


----------



## nestor_paul (Dic 26, 2007)

me puedes decir como ? unas pautas a seguir talves bye


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

De amplificador hay de todo un poco.. busca por el foro..


http://www.google.com/custom?domain...:000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:1&hl=es


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2007)

hola.

Yo tuve ese problema, y lo solucioné haciendo unos cables RCA, con una resistencia interna de 10K en cada cable (izq. y der.), conectado al terminal vivo del RCA. 
El valor de la resistencia fue puesto al azar, debido a que la entrada del tornamesa es de 3mV.
Solo puse ese valor, porque era el que tenía a la mano, como limitador.
Puedes uzar un potenciómetro, y hallar el valor que necesitas.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

